# CALVARY CHAPEL 1st ANNUAL FISHING TOURNAMENT OCTOBER 9th



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

:help::help:Hey Guy's. We are having our first annual fishing tournament on October 9th. It will benefit kid's who can't afford to go to summer camp this coming year. All proceeds,every dollar, will go toward the camp. We will also have a silent auction with an Offshore trip,jetty trip,inshore trip,Yeti cooler,etc up for auction. Looks like we might even have a raffle with items like resturant GC,Academy GC,Home Depot GC,Lures,etc. Flier coming next week.Would love to give the kids a boat load of money. We are still accepting donations and sponsors. I can be reached at (Rob 281-960-3345)God Bless.


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

Tournament October 9th 2010
Call me with questions Rob 281-960-3345​ * 1st PLACE= $500 CASH Payout + trophy + name on perpetual trophy
* 2nd PLACE= $250 CASH + prizes + trophies
* 3rd PLACE= $150 CASH + prizes
* 4th PLACE= $100 Gift cards (sporting goods store)
(Yeti, Oakley, Rods, Coffee bar GC, Academy GC,​Home Depot GC, Wade belt, Lowes GC, plus more)


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

* (1,2,3, 4 or 5 man teams) amateur only- the team must fish out of one boat, wade or kayak together.
* Maximum Team Stringer (3 trout-max. one over 25"+ 2 slot reds + 1 flounder )
* Launch/fish time 6:30am to 3pm (launch anywhere in Galveston Bay)
* Boundaries: Surfside Jetty to High Island bridge and all bayous/rivers connecting.
* Weigh time 3-4pm at Calvary Chapel Friendswood approx 3 miles off I-45 at 528/Nasa exit
* Artificial or baits, wading, kayaking, boating allowed.​* Silent auction for Bay & Offshore Guided trips and raffle at the weigh in.


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

* Entries: $25 per adult/$10 for children under 16yrs. All team entries must be paid in full.
* Mail (Attnastor Charlie), Register/pay online (calvaryh.org) or in person by Oct 7st .
* Weigh in at Calvary Chapel -3700 E. FM 528-Friendswood TX 77546 (parking lot) 3-4pm.
In the case of adverse weather a message will be posted by midnight Oct 22 on the below #.
You can fish the rescheduled date or receive a refund. General questions (281)684-5912 or [email protected]
1st Annual​


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

*Raffle items*

Some of the raffle items as follows: Autoload shotgun, Yeti cooler, vacuum packer, Camo duffle bag, rods, restaurant GC's,Home Depot GC, Bow case,Igloo cooler, Oakley sunglasses,etc. Silent auction for offshore trip and an inshore trip. Free hotdogs and drinks at weigh in. Come on out for a great time!


----------



## ttime (Sep 2, 2010)

*sign ups look good*

sign up today


----------

